

Groovy Project Lead to Focus on API Dev Tools - codetricity
http://restlet.com/blog/2015/03/02/lets-make-apis-groovy-er/

======
jcasman
There's a second blog post published at basically the same time by the CEO of
Restlet with more info about the connection between Groovy and their API
platform and language development: [http://restlet.com/blog/2015/03/02/head-
of-groovy-project-jo...](http://restlet.com/blog/2015/03/02/head-of-groovy-
project-joins-restlet-to-lead-api-development-tools/)

~~~
vorg
> In 2014, Groovy was downloaded 4.5 million times

Almost 1 million of those downloads were made from a proxy server in China
from Bintray during May 2014, see
[http://groovy.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Blog07#2](http://groovy.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Blog07#2)

~~~
melix
It's 4.5M excluding _all_ downloads from China. There were probably a lot of
legitimate downloads from China but given the impressive number of downloads
from bots there we had to exclude all of them in the total.

